# 3 on 1 off - Getting the correct split



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey all, I'm gonna start a 3 day on/1 day off split on monday but am trying to get the correct balance to prevent overtraining.

For example,

Monday - Chest and Tri

Tue - Back and Bi

Wed - Legs and Shoulders

Thu - Rest

Fri -Repeat.

The problem I'm finding is that most people suggest the above but I've found from previous experience that training legs and back next to each other causes far too much stress on my lower back. But then if I move Mon and Tuesday around I'll have the problem with tired tri's.

Anyone had any real experience with this? and just wondering what people have found working for them?

Cheers! :beer: (inb4 2 post count)


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

why not just have the rest days inbetween training days so you get 1 day of rest after each workout day

mon - chest/tri

tue-rest

wed-back bi

thurs-rest

fri- legs shoulders

sat-rest

sun-rest

?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I train what i want when i want!

Whatever dosnt hurt i train!

When i need a day or 2 i take it.

Usually end up training 4-5 days a week.

Not fixed days or times


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

mygym said:


> I train what i want when i want!
> 
> Whatever dosnt hurt i train!
> 
> ...


Haha i remember when I started I said that on a forum and I got the biggest flaming ever! I know it can work but I could just see me end up doing 2 sets for each muscle once a week :lol:



DoIEvenLift said:


> why not just have the rest days inbetween training days so you get 1 day of rest after each workout day
> 
> mon - chest/tri
> 
> ...


I've responded quite well to training muscle groups twice a week but it always ends up with me only having time to train lets say my 'show off' muscles twice a week which I really don't want to get into a habbit of doing. The above split is just a basic 3 day split which won't let me train as much as I want to unfortunately


----------



## braven (Sep 22, 2012)

Either push/ pull/ legs/ off/ repeat or

Chest & back/ shoulders & arms/ legs/ off/ repeat

2nd is my fav alternate between chest and back exercises for a good pump and flush between the two and lets you recover for the next exercise on that body part. Also lets you give greater focus to shoulders and arms as they aren't playing 2nd fiddle to the bigger body parts or pre exhausted so you can go heavier. Same trick with arms bi's and tri's alternating or supersetting.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> Haha i remember when I started I said that on a forum and I got the biggest flaming ever! I know it can work but I could just see me end up doing 2 sets for each muscle once a week :lol:
> 
> Split this split that all the same
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

braven said:


> Either push/ pull/ legs/ off/ repeat or
> 
> Chest & back/ shoulders & arms/ legs/ off/ repeat
> 
> 2nd is my fav alternate between chest and back exercises for a good pump and flush between the two and lets you recover for the next exercise on that body part. Also lets you give greater focus to shoulders and arms as they aren't playing 2nd fiddle to the bigger body parts or pre exhausted so you can go heavier. Same trick with arms bi's and tri's alternating or supersetting.


loving this! Gonna give it a whirl! Cheers mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I currently train:

1.Chest/delts/tri

2.Legs

3.Back/bi

And just repeat, take a rest day when needed.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

how long have you been training for?


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I currently train:
> 
> 1.Chest/delts/tri
> 
> ...


That looks like another good'n!



doggy said:


> how long have you been training for?


I'd say 3 years although the first year and a half i was pretty much clueless


----------



## braven (Sep 22, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> loving this! Gonna give it a whirl! Cheers mate!


No worries mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> Hey all, I'm gonna start a 3 day on/1 day off split on monday but am trying to get the correct balance to prevent overtraining.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Personally I'd go for an upper lower split,

1. Upper with emphasis on chest and BOR's

2. Lower with emphasis on squats and quads

3. Rest

4. Upper with emphasis on shoulders and chins

5. Lower with emphasis on deadlift and hamstrings

Or a lot of people do push, pull, legs, but work tri's on pull day and bi's on push day.

Mix it up how you want.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I train eod with a routine of chest bi tri/back shoulders/legs. This gives me 6 days between each workout. Sometimes I may have 7 days between workouts. There is no need to train a muscle twice a week providing your intensity is high enough. X


----------

